# Asian Jungle Backdrop?



## RNBzie (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can pick up a Asian Jungle looking Backdrop?

I have been searching online with no luck...I see cartoonish looking ones, but nothing that looks like laos, vietnam, china, etc...

If anyone know where I should look, please let me know...it needs to be at least 10' wide....I was thinking of wall paper, but would much rather have a single muslin or canvas for portability.

Thanks!


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 17, 2009)

uhmn... travel to a jungle and take the shot yourself and have it printed? 
or search Stock photography sites, Failing that, Hire someone to do the dirty work for you

wont be cheap though.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 17, 2009)

Find whatever image you need from a stock site. Shoot your own photo in front of a green background then put the two together through PP.


----------



## RNBzie (Aug 17, 2009)

That was my backup plan...just checking if anyone knew of a company or site that produced such a backdrop.

I just hope the people that I am shooting understand the whole chromakey concept. They are a older audience and might not want to shoot infront of a solid green backdrop when they are looking for a jungle backdrop.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 17, 2009)

Send them to the photo booth at MalWart. Seems to me that is all those kind of places do anymore.


----------



## boogschd (Aug 19, 2009)

id take a shot or two .. but im in the city xD


----------

